# HELP! Rescind HGVC Vegas letter - NEED ADDRESS



## tsnewbie180 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Looking for help here. Attended sales pitch  at the Elara in Vegas yesterday and decided to  purchase a low point  Package at the HG Paradise in Vegas.

 Applied for the Hilton AMEX card during the presentation because they lied to me and told me that Amex and Hilton points/ 12 month 0% interest card was only available to owners. They told me that if I didn’t proceed with the contract I would need to cancel the Amex card because it’s an owners only card. I wanted to find out first  if I would be approved for that card, because I didn’t want to proceed with the sale if I wasn’t. I was pretty interested in all the points I could get with Hilton on it. I was approved for the card and was given the temporary number.

 I agreed to proceed and do financing with them and to do the 20% down payment on the new AMEX card to max the points. But as they were preparing the contracts  I had to leave because I had already been there several hours and was late for a Vegas show. We agreed I would return the next morning (today) to review and sign contracts. Other than the financing application in which l initialed on an iPad (or so they told me, l didn’t read the iPad too closely) I did not sign anything physical,  nor did I receive any paperwork or contracts at all. 

Then I started to research it last night and realized it’s not a good deal, as well as the fact that they totally lied to me about the card, which makes me uneasy about anything that they tell me at all.

Then looked up the temporary AMEX card and saw that they already charged the 20% down payment. How they even got the card number I don’t know because we hadn’t done any paperwork yet. The sales guy did have the temp card printout for a bit or Maybe it’s associated with my Hilton account. Either way it freaked me out so I called the general owners line before the sales office opened again today, and was told there was a contract pending on my customer account! Even though I hadn’t gone through any paperwork or signed anything. The lady was insisting l must have signed something  or there would not be a pending contract under my name. I was hopeful however that since I had told him I wanted to do the contract but had to leave before I saw or signed anything, that they prepared everything for me to come back and sign and that’s why there was a record of it pending.

 I went back in to the Elara sales center when they opened today to talk to them again, and told him I did not want to proceed. They didn’t argue too much, told me they were refunding the card, and printed me off a refund receipt showing the down payment amount in full as a refund transaction.  He also wrote on the receipt that there was no sale and contract was canceled. He told me people who signed a contract can rescind it with a letter but because no contracts were signed no formal rescind letter needed to be sent. 

So far the refund has not shown up on the Amex yet, and the full $5000 plus down payment is still showing as pending on the card.

 I want to send a rescind letter just to be safe and cover my bases since there was a pending contract associated with my name and l don’t trust them now after seeing them lie about anything at all. However because I’ve never seen or signed the contract I do not have the instructions or address to send this to. 

Does anyone have the address to send the rescind letter to for a Vegas purchase?  it would give me great peace of mind to send it just in case. I do have the contract number that the lady on the phone gave me and that they also put on the refund receipt, so I can reference that on the letter. I will also send a copy of the refund receipt with his hand written note that there was no sale and that the contract has been canceled. But just to be safe I want to send a letter on Monday which is four days after the sales presentation and within the five days that I understand is in place in Vegas . Need the address please, does anyone have a contract that they can get it from for me?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 17, 2018)

Do not panic. Refund credits can take 7 - 10 days to show up online.
Since you did not sign anything, there's nothing to rescind.
But if you feel you must, I found these addresses from prior posts.
Perhaps another poster can be more definitive...

Contract Services - Recission - Hilton Grand Vacations
5555 Badura Avenue, Suite 110 / Las Vegas, NV 89118 
_Previously:_
2650 Las Vegas Blvd South / Las Vegas, NV 89109

_= I think the 1st one is newer. =_

You can also send copies to:

HGV Sales & Marketing - Contract Services
6355 Metrowest Blvd #180 / Orlando, FL 32835
<and>
Hilton Grand Vacations Executive Office
5323 Millenia Lakes Blvd, Suite 400 / Orlando, FL 32839

.


----------



## tsnewbie180 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks. This morning the pending charge changed to a full charge. l went back to the sales center and they said it could take a few days for the refund to go through and said the contract had gone from pending to rescinded. Here’s where it got weird: they refused to give me anything in writing to indicate this. They said they could verbally confirm only that my pending, unsigned contract was cancelled and cited company policy that they could not issue something to say the same without corporate office approval. So super weird and shady.

They gave me a sheet that shows the address to send rescind letters to. l then called Orlando again and the first person l talked to in owner services said she showed the contract as pending not cancelled. l explained what I had been told and she put me on hold and said member services has more file information and would have them check. She came back and said they confirmed the contract was cancelled.

But all this seems super shady. I have the full charge on my card, sales refusing to give me a letter to confirm the contract is fully cancelled, and different departments showing different statuses.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 17, 2018)

Look, I can tell you're freaking out about this, but really, relax. _Have a cold-one._

Their sales-creeps notwithstanding, HGVC as a company has a rep as an honorable player that will do the right thing. They've refunded peep _after_ the rescind period (special circumstances). When the last hurricane closed some resorts, they even waived MF's for affected owners, which was not required.

The fact that one office is a bit slow to catch up to what another has done is hardly surprising. Sometimes, the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing.

You could dispute the charge on your CC, perhaps even online. But there's no rush.  When I return something to Home Depot, it sometimes takes 8-10 days to show as a credit.  I'd wait for an actual statement.

Rescission statutes do not require them to tell you anything, much less put it in writing (so none of 'em do).

Take a deep breath and let it out slowly. It will all come out in the wash.
.


----------



## tsnewbie180 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, the worrywart in me has come roaring out on this one. 

Hilton said the same - that l do not need to send a letter but if l wanted to that the address is the MetroWest Blvd one in FL. 

Thanks for your reassurance and help!


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Do not panic. Refund credits can take 7 - 10 days to show up online.
> Since you did not sign anything, there's nothing to rescind.
> But if you feel you must, I found these addresses from prior posts.
> Perhaps another poster can be more definitive...
> ...


Question, i just bought and rescinded. The contract stated to send to the 2650 address. How new is the other address?
Also, i live in AZ and tomm is the 7th day. I sent in request in 2nd day and shuda go their no later than 5th day. I haven’t gotten an email. Ill try to send another request tomm (7 day AZ). Is my deadline 5th or 7th day if purchased in NV?


----------



## RX8 (Mar 6, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> Question, i just bought and rescinded. The contract stated to send to the 2650 address. How new is the other address?
> Also, i live in AZ and tomm is the 7th day. I sent in request in 2nd day and shuda go their no later than 5th day. I haven’t gotten an email. Ill try to send another request tomm (7 day AZ). Is my deadline 5th or 7th day if purchased in NV?



If you sent it the 2nd day vis USPS certified mail then you are good. It doesn’t matter when they receive it, only the date you mailed it. Save the receipt of mailing as that is your proof.


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 7, 2020)

RX8 said:


> If you sent it the 2nd day vis USPS certified mail then you are good. It doesn’t matter when they receive it, only the date you mailed it. Save the receipt of mailing as that is your proof.


But where i sent it matter? On contract states to send to 2650 on this post says there is a new address to mail to. Sorry and thx for the reply.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 7, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> But where i sent it matter? On contract states to send to 2650 on this post says there is a new address to mail to. Sorry and thx for the reply.



That post is 2 years old if you notice the date.

Relax, you mailed it to the address in your contract, thats the correct one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Relax, you mailed it to the address in your contract, that's the correct one.



Indeed. Always follow the instructions in the contract to the letter.
They only have to honor those which do, even if there's a better way.
As the other poster said, the date of mailing is the operative date.

Do not call them and do not take their calls.
You'll be talking to the sales-perp who will try to change your mind.
Rest assured that HGVC's "back office" will do the right thing.
.


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 7, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Indeed. Always follow the instructions in the contract to the letter.
> They only have to honor those which do, even if there's a better way.
> As the other poster said, the date of mailing is the operative date.
> 
> ...


Thx u!


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 7, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> That post is 2 years old if you notice the date.
> 
> Relax, you mailed it to the address in your contract, thats the correct one.
> 
> ...


Thx u!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 7, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> But where i sent it matter? On contract states to send to 2650 on this post says there is a new address to mail to. Sorry and thx for the reply.


How much did you save on the rescission??


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 8, 2020)

CPNY said:


> How much did you save on the rescission??


$23 k!  Question someone emailed me today (after a call to my spouse which they did not answer) telling me to call them. They are from customer relations (manager) is this sales people trying to get me to change my mind you think? So far I haven’t gotten an “approval” of cancellation; could that be the call?


----------



## RX8 (Mar 8, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> $23 k!  Question someone emailed me today (after a call to my spouse which they did not answer) telling me to call them. They are from customer relations (manager) is this sales people trying to get me to change my mind you think? So far I haven’t gotten an “approval” of cancellation; could that be the call?



Yes, probably the sales team calling to try to save their commission. You do not need to speak to them for the rescission to happen. Also, HGVC doesnt need to provide you with an approval as they have a legal requirement to cancel it if you followed the contract instructions. They are also not obligated to tell you they received the rescission or that it has been cancelled. You will know when your money is refunded.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 8, 2020)

Agree with @RX8, HGV doesn’t need to talk with you in order to rescind.  You have already stated that legally.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 8, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> $23 k!  Question someone emailed me today (after a call to my spouse which they did not answer) telling me to call them. They are from customer relations (manager) is this sales people trying to get me to change my mind you think? So far I haven’t gotten an “approval” of cancellation; could that be the call?




Hopefully you sent everything via Certified Mail, and everyone on your side who signed the original contract to buy also signed the rescission paperwork.

With that said, sit back, relax, and be patient as it may take up to 45 days to receive your refund.


Now, go out and celebrate.  



.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 8, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> $23 k!  Question someone emailed me today (after a call to my spouse which they did not answer) telling me to call them. They are from customer relations (manager) is this sales people trying to get me to change my mind you think? So far I haven’t gotten an “approval” of cancellation; could that be the call?


Don’t speak to sales. You sent the letter in certified with tracking and proof of postmarked date. Keep that proof and you’re set. Don’t speak to these people.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 8, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> $23 k!  Question someone emailed me today (after a call to my spouse which they did not answer) telling me to call them. They are from customer relations (manager) is this sales people trying to get me to change my mind you think? So far I haven’t gotten an “approval” of cancellation; could that be the call?


@Grammarhero another 23K


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 8, 2020)

Do not talk to them. They have a legal duty to perform.
Anything you say could be construed as, "Do not refund my $$."


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 8, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Do not talk to them. They have a legal duty to perform.
> Anything you say could be construed as, "Do not refund my $$."


Thank you!!  They should refund my deposit correct?

not sure who to tell, but thank you all.Truly saved me a lifetime of headaches!!!  $23 k !! Plus all the yearly fees and other items they don't disclose.


----------



## maria960702 (Oct 28, 2022)

My contract States that its non refundable.  So it does not have rescinding information.  What do I do? Will i have to see it through??


----------



## GT75 (Oct 28, 2022)

maria960702 said:


> My contract States that its non refundable. So it does not have rescinding information. What do I do? Will i have to see it through??


If you purchased a TS, then you will have a cooling off period to rescind.   This period is determined by state in which you purchased.    The information on how to rescind will be located somewhere in the packet of information.


----------



## maria960702 (Nov 1, 2022)

GT75 said:


> If you purchased a TS, then you will have a cooling off period to rescind.   This period is determined by state in which you purchased.    The information on how to rescind will be located somewhere in the packet of information.


It says nothing about it. However. I did follow the instrucrions people have said here. But I cant find out how to reach them by email to sendt it electronically as well as on paper. Do you know their email?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 1, 2022)

maria960702 said:


> It says nothing about it. However. I did follow the instrucrions people have said here. But I cant find out how to reach them by email to sendt it electronically as well as on paper. Do you know their email?




I am not sure of their email adress, but I do know that from a contract perspective, your written mailed recession is the one that counts.  Verbal or emailed versions don't really count.


----------

